# Commercial Dishwashers bad for cable?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Obviously drain chemicals are terrible for cable but what about the waste water of a commercial dishwasher? Snaked out the drain of one today as the washer was going and it cleaned my cable great. Never seen a cable come back so shiny. I know the water is extemely hot and there has to be dish cleaning chemicals but I'm unsure of the affect on the cables.

BTW, used the k50 for this one and it worked like a dream. First snaked the floor drain with a 1 1/2 four blade and that was done in under 10 minutes. The maint supervisor was with me and he said Mr Rooter has always snaked that line without no cutter on the cable because they couldn't get passed the p trap. The dishwasher drain was so built up with scale that I couldn't even get a straight auger in there. I started without the cutter, then went to a 1" four blade then was able to use a 1 1/2" four blade. Never could've done either job without the k50.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I get scared when my cable comes back shiny, that usually means sand in the lines............

Coulda been some abrasives in the dish soap though. I've heard that some have diatomes mixed in to scour the dishes.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Just the fact that they're washing dishes for serving and preparing food makes me think there can't be that much nasty stuff in there. Maybe some scouring particles but no corrosive chemicals. Beats taking all your cables to the car wash. 





Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Most commercial dishwashing stuff is caustic.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How does this affect the cables?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of the high pH stuff can crystallize your cables and make them brittle.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Some of the high pH stuff can crystallize your cables and make them brittle.


 

Ben,

it's only if you use general cables.........


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know if the chem's are bad for your cable, but after I run my cable in, I'll pull the plunger out of the sump on the dish machine and hold in the "fill" button and rinse my cable.


----------

